

GitHub Inline File Editing - DanielRibeiro
https://github.com/blog/143-inline-file-editing

======
dennmart
This blog post is from nearly two years ago. Today's news (although related to
the file editing functionality) is the fact that you can now fork and send a
pull request of an edited file directly on GitHub:
<https://github.com/blog/844-forking-with-the-edit-button>. This has already
been posted in HN earlier today
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2486904>)

